# AIB DIrect Deposits - no new accounts



## Madangan (6 Mar 2013)

Does none know why exactly this " Bank" is no longer allowing new accounts o be opened? 

Has there been any reason given? Or any Press Statement? Is it a permanent thing or temporary? They appear to have been active enough in seeking new deposits, with a relatively competitive rate then Boom! No more accounts? Seems strange.


----------



## maccers85 (7 Mar 2013)

Aib direct deposits were the same as the old Anglo deposits i.e. only branded as AIB. I tried opening an account this week but they mentioned migrating accounts somewhere else. Probably something to do with IBRC liquidation....


----------



## theresa1 (7 Mar 2013)

Dear Customer,

We wish to advise that, as part of an ongoing programme to enhance our product suite etc.

Above start of a recent letter my Mother received. How do you enhance your product suite when you are not opening any products?

Exisiting Customers deserve an explanation and personally I suspect the recent IBRC special liquidation is connected with mixed signals coming from AIB.


----------



## Madangan (7 Mar 2013)

The reason I was asking was that I have been having a nightmare with them over missing funds.  Won't go into detail. As I not want to be accused of double posting etc... 

But while funds still missing I was finally told by them last Friday that they could not send a swift message to the other banks involved because they used IBRCs swift platform and it ceased to exist when IBRC liquidation. then that same day they stopped opening new accounts whereas until very recent they were aggressively pushing their interest.Rates.


I was hoping someone here might know something concrete but it would appear not.

I'm  pretty much nearing the end here.


----------



## theresa1 (24 Mar 2013)

Any update Madangan?


----------



## Madangan (6 Apr 2013)

I finally got my money back, it only took  9 weeks. Nine weeks of dealing with, fr the most part, bankers of zero knowledge, ability or concern. Thankfully there were one or two exceptions


----------



## Lightning (7 Apr 2013)

Glad to hear that you got your money back. 

This story is shocking for several reasons:
AIB were still using IBRC sort codes months/years after the deposit migration from IBRC. 
The real reason for the end of AIB Direct Deposits products (including the AIB 12 month fixed product) was the liquidation of IBRC. 

Poor AIB systems, poor AIB migration and poor AIB staff training on how to handle the IBRC liquidation. 

Still to this day, AIB have not fully replaced the old Direct Deposits with new products perhaps deliberately. AIB's deposit products have never look so poor and dis-conjoined than ever before.


----------



## theresa1 (8 Apr 2013)

Glad you finally got sorted Madangan. It was surreal when I closed down my three accounts with AIB Direct last year and got 3 separate IBRC cheques sent out to my address by registered post.

I then went each time to my local post office to lodge them into state savings. If I had held one of these cheques for a few months I wonder what would have happened.


----------



## Madangan (8 Apr 2013)

My money was located, after they finally agreed to look for it, in an account in a foreign bank in the name of IBRC, an account that had been frozen on the liquidation.

It's not the mistakes that irk me half as much as the complete lack of assistance for nearly 7 weeks. Even then it took two more weeks to be resolved.

At the end of the day I'm out of pocket while someone or some bank enjoyed my money. And I think the stress has knocked years of me.


----------

